#ubuntu-design 2011-11-04
<mainerror> Hello.
<mainerror> I'm odamiean by the way.
<doctormo-other> hey mainerror
<doctormo-other> I'm DoctorMO btw :-D
<mainerror> hehe :D
<czajkowski> Aloha :D
<czajkowski> so nicer to have this channel
#ubuntu-design 2011-11-05
<doctormo-other> Hey czajkowski, welcome!
#ubuntu-design 2012-10-30
<doctormon> I have a work item here for the connectivity checking session: What, if anything, does the design require or plan to show the user regarding the status of the internet or network connectivity?
<mpt> doctormon, I don't understand the question
<doctormon> mpt: Network status, top right hand corner, regarding indicator icon and popup info. When we have better information from networkManager about the state of the network connection, does the design want to do something different?
<mpt> doctormon, I guess it depends exactly what "better" means
<doctormon> Example: Android devices show a grayed out icon if the device can't contact google servers, but is on a network.
<doctormon> Apps will have access to a networkManager status indicating level of connectivity.
<mpt> excellent
<mpt> Presenting the "You're behind a wi-fi gateway" situation would involve changes to the menu, and to the Connect dialog
<doctormon> The session called it a 'captive portal' and there may be in future non-nm services or apps which authenticate automatically through these portals.
<doctormon> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/meeting/21360/desktop-r-connectivity-checking/
<doctormon> For now, the interest is simply in the status indication.
<mpt> captive portal, that's the phrase I was trying to remember
<mpt> doctormon, so please add a work item for the design if there isn't one already.
<doctormon> mpt: to the pad or somewhere else?
<mpt> doctormon, the blueprint
<doctormon> mpt: I'm putting in your nickname
<mpt> ok
<mpt> thanks
#ubuntu-design 2012-11-04
<puneri> How to get involved with ubuntu design team ?
#ubuntu-design 2013-10-30
<bgm0> hi, i reduced /usr/share/icons in 19% by using https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdesdk/kde-dev-scripts/repository/revisions/master/changes/optimizegraphics
<bgm0> any contacts to upstream this tool as a default asset optimization ?
 * snwh is away: Away
 * snwh is back (gone 00:24:05)
 * snwh is away: Away
#ubuntu-design 2015-10-26
<tkamppeter> mpt, hi
<tkamppeter> mpt_, hi
<mpt> hi tkamppeter
<tkamppeter> mpt, all OK again with you now?
<mpt> tkamppeter, back at work, yes
<tkamppeter> mpt, how is it going with the print dialog?
<tkamppeter> mpt, still there?
<mpt> tkamppeter, today’s my first day back at work, so I still have a mountain of e-mail and feedback requests etc
<mpt> I will get back to the print dialog tomorrow, probably
<tkamppeter> mpt, OK.
#ubuntu-design 2015-10-27
<tkamppeter> mpt, hi
<tkamppeter> mpt, hi
<tkamppeter> mpt, hi
<mpt> tkamppeter, if a print job is partly done on one printer, then it has an error, is it possible to complete the job on another printer?
<tkamppeter> mpt, one cannot continue it, but only reprint it from the beginning.
<mpt> ok
<tkamppeter> mpt, if a job errors, it stays in the queue, and if one moves it into another queue then, it gets reprinted from the beginning.
<tkamppeter> mpt, we should talk about the print dialog, also with willcooke (and perhaps also with John Lea).
#ubuntu-design 2015-10-29
<tkamppeter> mpt, hi
<tkamppeter> mpt, hi
#ubuntu-design 2016-11-05
<haakoz> Hallo, zitten hier wat Nederlandse web/logo designers?
<haakoz> Somebody who can design a logo?
